# How Much is my gear worth?



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Looking at being forced into selling my two tanks to help cover the cost of my sons medical treatment. Problem is, i don't know what a fair price to sell them for is. Hoping that someone may be able to help me out with at least a ballpark....

Tank 1

65g
Fx3 w/media
powerhead
Tahitian moon sand
couple large pieces of driftwood
Oddysea Dual T5 HO with 3 month old bulbs
Odyssea submersible heater
Currently sits on stand from BA
currently houses 4 4" clown Loaches and a few randon tetras...

Tank two

25g
Whisper filter
dual T5HO
UV sterilizer with pump
few random ornamnets
multi colour gravel
Used as breeder for snails.....
Sits on a stand from BA


Any help is appreciated....


It sucks to do this but my son's health is much more important....


Thanks,

Al


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope this help

Tank 1

65g - used tank normally about $1/g give or take the condition and style of tank.
Fx3 w/media - If you meant FX5, then $150 for a quick sale to $200
powerhead - no idea of what type, $10-$25.
Tahitian moon sand - $20?
couple large pieces of driftwood - $20-$50 depends on style and if it sinks.
Oddysea Dual T5 HO with 3 month old bulbs - $40 used
Odyssea submersible heater - $10-$15
Currently sits on stand from BA - hard to say without knowing the style and condition... best to sell together with the tank if it is a matching stand...
currently houses 4 4" clown Loaches and a few randon tetras... - 4" CL = $20 each easy in my opinion.

Tank two

25g - about $20-$25
Whisper filter - $10-$15
dual T5HO - depends on which model
UV sterilizer with pump - depends on which model, my guess is $30-$40 as it most likely not a high w one.
few random ornamnets - $5?
multi colour gravel - free
Used as breeder for snails.....
Sits on a stand from BA - same as the 65g.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Charles....

So i'd say 400 incl fish for the 65

and 125 for the 25

500 if take both??

Al


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

On their own the numbers all look okay, but when you add them up it seems too expensive 

I can't really fault any of the individual prices but you might want to sweeten the deal a bit by offering a package discount for each tank with all gear included. Unless you find somebody looking for exactly that setup you may have a hard time getting asking price. If you part them out, some of the nicer items like the FX5 and the clown loaches could go quickly and will account for most of the money coming your way.



Jonesy said:


> Thanks Charles....
> 
> So i'd say 400 incl fish for the 65
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry about your son, i hope it gets better for him and your family too  If there is anything i can help u with please dont hesitate to ask


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys....my son has what's called Refractory Epilepsy. That means there are no medications that will help his seizing. He's on what's known as a Ketogenic diet......My wife has been off work since July to care for him....It's not covered by our extended or MSP......hate to leave the hobby although i'm sure it'll be temporary......Gotta do what ya gotta do i guess.....

So how should i advertise this? If the prices are too high packaged, should i part it out? I'm workin two jobs right now so i really don't have alot of time to dicker around piece by piece.....400 all in for 65 and 100 for 25?

Just wanna do it and be done... I've been avoiding this for a few months but now i just need to bite the bullet......


Thanks guys,

Al


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I'm kinda cheap so I'd consider other opinions too before deciding that it's too high. Maybe post them and see if you get any hits, just be clear in your FS ad whether you are willing to part out. Pictures always help too...


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would list it with both options. You may find people are more interested in the extras and not the tank. Could work out better for you in the long run. Sorry to here about your son. It cannot be easy having to pay for this out of pocket. Good luck my friend.

*Photos will definitely help the sale.*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck and hope your son feels better.

Anthony


----------

